# David Lee Roth Suffers Martial Arts Injruy.



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2003)

> Singer David Lee Roth has canceled the rest of his tour because of a martial arts accident during a recent performance.
> 
> "It was an incident onstage where he was doing a kung fu maneuver and he got hit with a staff that he uses," spokesman Todd Brodginski said. "He was doing a very fast, complicated 15th-century samurai move."


----------



## pknox (Sep 23, 2003)

Hmmm.  I didn't know the samurai knew kung fu.  You'd think they would have studied something more, eh, Japanese.  

We've all been there.  I know the first time I ever tried using nunchakus I almost knocked myself out -- at least it didn't happen in front of some huge crowd like it did for poor 'ol Diamond Dave.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 23, 2003)

"Kung Fu" and "15th Century Samurai move"???  

That sounds like another prime example of the media embelishing an incident to make a celeb. look cooler then they are. Everyone in hollywood or in the music industry who is a martial artist is an "expert."  Not that everyone in hollywood isn't good at martial arts or something, but I'll never know how good they really are unless I practice with them; not with the media spin. 

I actually do wonder what the heck he was trying to do, however. Did anyone get it on film?opcorn:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Hmmm.  I didn't know the samurai knew kung fu.  You'd think they would have studied something more, eh, Japanese.
> 
> We've all been there.  I know the first time I ever tried using nunchakus I almost knocked myself out -- at least it didn't happen in front of some huge crowd like it did for poor 'ol Diamond Dave. *



Oh yea...we've all totally been there. No offense to David Lee Roth; S**t happens. I just find it amazing how the media can't say that he was just screwing around with a staff, practicing MA, and he goofed and hit himself. They have to make it look like some death-defying act ("he was doing a very fast, complicated, 15th century Samurai move").:lool:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I just find it amazing how the media can't say that he was just screwing around with a staff, practicing MA, and he goofed and hit himself. They have to make it look like some death-defying act ("he was doing a very fast, complicated, 15th century Samurai move"). *



I wonder if it's that or if it's pure ignorance.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 24, 2003)

I can see it now...

David Lee Roth Spins a Mic Stand and knocks himself out... 

David's PR Guy:

"Right Right... No, memba's of the press, it twas not a Mic stand, you ah misinfomed... David, practicing an Ancient Samurai Kung Fu Manuva colled the "Desparing Swollow" accidently yin'ed when e' shoulda yanged' and sustained an injury from 'is staff..."


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2003)

I discourage you from mocking the ancient art of Samurai Kung Fu, which has long been used in the Philippines to defend against the frequent Russian invasions.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 24, 2003)

I cant believe he's still performing!


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I discourage you from mocking the ancient art of Samurai Kung Fu, which has long been used in the Philippines to defend against the frequent Russian invasions. *



Was that before or after the Brazilians invaded?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2003)

You're a man who knows his hitsory, *pknox*!


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## Cruentus (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Was that before or after the Brazilians invaded?  *



No, because if you remember, the Brizilians invaded Spain first, thus starting the Crusades. Damn indiginous people and there dreams of manifest destiny!

:lol: You guys crack me up!


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *No, because if you remember, the Brizilians invaded Spain first, thus starting the Crusades. Damn indiginous people and there dreams of manifest destiny!
> 
> :lol: You guys crack me up!  *



Actually I thought they started the Crusades not because of manifest destiny, but instead to learn Portuguese so they had western-sounding names for their grappling techniques.  Evidently Nostradamus predicted this whole MMA thing quite a while ago.


----------



## Ender (Sep 24, 2003)

I thot the Crusades were home boys riding their low riders on saturday night!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 24, 2003)

No, the Crusades were a 1950s rock and roll band that did a benifit show for the shaolin temple and were honored with being taught secret techniques known only to the inner circle of priests and Marco Polo.


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *No, the Crusades were a 1950s rock and roll band that did a benifit show for the shaolin temple and were honored with being taught secret techniques known only to the inner circle of priests and Marco Polo. *



Shhh!!!  Non-believers are listening!


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey...maybe somebody threw a brown M&M at Roth, and he panicked...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2003)

Has anyone heard anything about his recovery?


----------



## pknox (Oct 26, 2003)

Evidently he has a show across the pond in November, so I think he might be OK...

http://www.davidleeroth.com/1.html


BTW, he's being pretty good-natured about the whole thing, even making fun of himself.  Go to http://www.davidleeroth.com/, click on the < symbol, and then follow the "Kung Fu Concussion" link.  I give him some credit, as he obviously has a sense of humor.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2003)

Yes, good sense of humour indeed!


----------

